# Apples baby teeth are flopping around!!!!



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

so apple is about a week shy of 6 months old....and i notced about the past week that she was having bad breath and now i know why!! i was looking at her teeth today and noticed they were crooked....and at first i was mad cause i was thinking why are her teeth growing in like that!!!! i then touched her 2 bottom teeth and they completely flopped over in her gums!!! it freaked me out at first ahahaha they are literally holding on to nothin but skin....and her top teeth are the same.....so now i know she is beggining to teethe.....what should i expect???? is there a certain timeframe that this should last for that i should be keeping track of??? any advice or info you could give me that would be great this is my first experience with teething!!! im so excited my baby is growing up!!! thanks!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

how exciting, I am not sure of the time frame but its good those teeth are coming out! Maybe you could give them a quick pull if they are infact just hanging there by a thread


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You should ask them to pull any and all remaining baby teeth at her spay. Many pups are done teething by 6 months, but some finish as late as 9 months. Many chihuahuas never lose all their baby teeth, they stay retained and cause dental problems for them, so be sure to get all the retained ones pulled  

My little guy just lost his last baby tooth at 10.5 months old. He had 4 pulled at 5 months which would have caused problems with his new teeth growing in. The one he lost was very loose or I'd have taken him in to have it pulled. 

But yes, generally, if she's starting now, expect her to be done by 8 or 9 months.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

to be honest she may have even already started loosing teeth and i didnt notice.....her teeth were soo tiny her top ones didnt even look like they broke through her skin....for a while they were just bumps lol......now they are bigger and all loose......at what age generally should i female chihuahua be spayed???? ive heard before their first heat but that their heat can vary.....


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bm0589 said:


> to be honest she may have even already started loosing teeth and i didnt notice.....her teeth were soo tiny her top ones didnt even look like they broke through her skin....for a while they were just bumps lol......now they are bigger and all loose......at what age generally should i female chihuahua be spayed???? ive heard before their first heat but that their heat can vary.....


I spayed Gretel right around seven months. Some may argue that's too early, but I know myself couldn't handle a full blown heat and at the time we lived in an unsecured neighborhood so god forbid I was walking her and a male dog be in the area.

It just wasn't worth the risk for me, or the hassle. I know there are pros and cons both ways but my girl turned out fine, no complaints here.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Between 5.5 and 7 months. My vet had me wait til Oakley was 7.5 months, only because she was only 3 lbs. But then I decided it was time, I didn't want her going into heat.


----------

